# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Nhiệt độ của alpha step driver

## ahdvip

Anh em nào xài alpha step 98 thì cho em vài ý kiến.
Hiện tại em đang xài 4 bộ ASD16 + motor (đời mới ^^), chạy một hồi thì thấy nóng nóng chưa có đồ đo chính xác nhưng muốn hỏi của mọi người chạy thì driver khoảng bao nhiêu độ, em muốn biết cái motor đời mới này có gây ra sự khác biệt gì hay ko ^^, lỡ có khác biệt quá lớn thì em còn quay về với motor cũ ko thì vài bữa nó toi driver mắc công.
- À em thấy mấy bộ của em chạy êm như AC servo luôn mà sao hôm bữa nhớ anh Kem nói nó "la" cũng dữ lắm ta.  :Big Grin: 

Thanks!!!!

----------


## occutit

Alpha máy ở nhà em chạy chỉ ấm ấm thôi bác. Có giải nhiệt nước, nhưng lúc bị tháo rớt jack máy bơm thì nó cũng chỉ ấm ấm, không tới mức không rờ được. Chắc một phần do khí hậu ở Đà Lạt khá mát.

----------


## nhatson

> Anh em nào xài alpha step 98 thì cho em vài ý kiến.
> Hiện tại em đang xài 4 bộ ASD16 + motor (đời mới ^^), chạy một hồi thì thấy nóng nóng chưa có đồ đo chính xác nhưng muốn hỏi của mọi người chạy thì driver khoảng bao nhiêu độ, em muốn biết cái motor đời mới này có gây ra sự khác biệt gì hay ko ^^, lỡ có khác biệt quá lớn thì em còn quay về với motor cũ ko thì vài bữa nó toi driver mắc công.
> - À em thấy mấy bộ của em chạy êm như AC servo luôn mà sao hôm bữa nhớ anh Kem nói nó "la" cũng dữ lắm ta. 
> 
> Thanks!!!!


drive cụ chạy bao nhiêu voltage?
cụ check motor lạoi dùng cho drive điện áp nào? 220V hay 100V?

b.r

----------

